# Uk national insurance no.



## annagh (3 Oct 2011)

Am 0ne year from retirement. Worked in UK for about 10 years during late Sixties and Seventies cannot trace my old National Insurance No. Six weeks ago filled in a form for UK Authorities to trace my old Number . Today a letter came back saying there is no trace of same. I worked for 4 different Companies and paid my Taxes and my Ins contributions. 
Technically I would be entitled to a small UK Pension next year but without a Nat Ins No. what can I do? Appreciate any sugestions.


----------



## Woodie (3 Oct 2011)

If you worked for 4 different companies and paid Tax then the you could try the relevant companies.   Many companies keep long records despite not being required in all cases to do so.   The other place to try is the Inland Revenue.   Just because you got fobbed off by Social Welfare doesn't mean that you don't exist somewhere in the official records.  Did you attend a local surgery?  Try to think of anywhere, payslip or other brush with officialdom where they may have records of your  NI number.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Oct 2011)

Any use? 

[broken link removed]

This is for employers to trace employee _NI _numbers but there may be something similar for employees to trace their own?

A _Google _search for "trace my national insurance number" also throws up some links that might be of use...


----------



## Guest105 (3 Oct 2011)

annagh said:


> Am 0ne year from retirement. Worked in UK for about 10 years during late Sixties and Seventies cannot trace my old National Insurance No. Six weeks ago filled in a form for UK Authorities to trace my old Number . Today a letter came back saying there is no trace of same. I worked for 4 different Companies and paid my Taxes and my Ins contributions.
> Technically I would be entitled to a small UK Pension next year but without a Nat Ins No. what can I do? Appreciate any sugestions.


 

Do you have an old an old payslip, form P45, P60, pension forecasts or a letter from HM Revenue & Customs. If you can’t find it write to: HM Customs and Revenue, National Insurance Contributions Office, Floor BP 3001, Newcastle-upon-Tyne NE98 1ZZ with your full name, date of birth and contact address also give them details of where you have worked and your last known address in the |UK. Good Luck.

Also if female and married, give them your maiden name.


----------

